# Newbie here



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Have been trolling the site for the past week. I do believe I may have to give up my day job as there is not enought time for me to read all of the posts.:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It is a challenge to keep up. I'm one of the few that normally try to read ALL of the posts.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

just take a deep breathe, relax you mind, and then dive right in!!!!

Yeah...it was quite an adjustment for me having such an active forum when I first joined.....you'll get the hang of it!!!!
welcome aboard!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Most find threads that interest them and keep up with them, then just dive into the others when you're bored or have time.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay well if you have read all the post SI then you have some serious issues. Id advise starting today and reading today's posts that you can access in the quick links tab if you are that interested. Otherwise yup just like SI said. Pick some that you like and read those. I for example rarely read anything about makeup or costumes, but occasionally i see a cool headline and take a look. OOOH yes and WELCOME


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I KNEW I should have started a thread that said "Turtle is Sexy", then you'd find it interesting and look! LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

i'd look


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

OOOOH me too.

We got SOOO off topic here.

Head Spook, welcome to the forum. We talk halloween, make jokes, and discuss awesome props. 

Go ahead and quit your job, it's worth it.

You'll like it here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome

Yes Yes quite the job who needs work when there are forums to be read.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hear Hear!..I (hic) Second that Notation...(burp)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

Where abouts in Illinois are you? I'm in western Chicagoland suburbia.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy And Welcome


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome HeadSpook!!! Just dont get caught being on here at work  lol... Hope ya like it here... Watch out we'll make a whore outta ya... now getta postin


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> It is a challenge to keep up. I'm one of the few that normally try to read ALL of the posts.


 NORMALLY/SICKIE-----thats just not right--anyway welcome your going to love it here,by the way now that your here you can never leave


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

They're not kidding HeadSpook......Ever since I stumbled into this place, I have yet to find an exit.....not that I have been looking very hard though. 

It's a wonderful place to be!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOH yeah...TURTLE's are sexy. LOL Id definatley look to see what kinda photo shop magic you guys did on my picture. You nut job.



Sickie Ickie said:


> I KNEW I should have started a thread that said "Turtle is Sexy", then you'd find it interesting and look! LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Hear Hear!..I (hic) Second that Notation...(burp)


Sickie you just oooze class dont ya??? LOL. YES quit that job, stay here with the rest of us.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Head Spook. I'm sure you'll catch up on everything, lol.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome head Spook......You are going to love it here...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey spook..
your in the busy time now get reading fast


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Speed reading & prop making......they go hand in hand here!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to the fun!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Come play with us, HeadSpook, for evah and evah and evah!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard Head Spook!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome! You'll have fun here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Head Spook!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Aslong as you know what is important, hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to the club. It's a big club and has cracked many unsuspecting heads.


----------

